# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  επέκταση εμβέλειας κεραίας κινητού

## lunatic

Γεια σας. Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι το εξής:
Στο εργαστήριο που έχω είμαι σε υπόγειο χώρο με αποτέλεσμα να μην πιάνει το κινητό (λογικό).
Θέλω με κάποιον τρόπο να βάλω κάτι σαν "κεραία" 1-2 μετρα πάνω από το εργαστήριο με χρήση της οποίας το κινητό θα πιάνει κανονικά σήμα. Δεν με πειράζει να χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο για να συνδέω το κινητό ή κάποιον άλλο τρόπο.
Αυτό το πράγμα που ζητάω γενικά γίνεται? Χρειάζεται κάποια συσκευή ή μπορεί να γίνει με κάποια απλή κατασκευή? Είμαι εντελώς άσχετος από θέματα με κεραίες γι αυτό σόρρυ αν ρωτάω βλακείες...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## xampos

για δες εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37173

----------


## lunatic

μμ ωραία κατάλαβα μερικά πραγματα, αλλά επειδή τα λικς δν δουλευεουν στο θέμα αυτό να ρωτήσω κι εδω.
Το κινητό μου έχει υποδοχη για κεραια (ενα σα μικρο "βυσματάκι" στο πισω μερος). Μπορώ με μία απλή κατασκευή να φέρω το σήμα απ έξω? Ή σε αυτές τις συχνότητες χρειάζεται κάτι ειδικό?

Προφανώς δεν θέλω να στραφώ σε αναμεταδότες λόγω κόστους και περιπλοκότητας ενώ αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι απλό. 
Να φανταστείτε ότι με το κινητό σχεδόν κολλημένο στο ταβάνι σε κάποια σημεια έχω οριακά σήμα.

----------


## xampos

βρηκα αυτο απο αναμεταδοτη αλλα πολυ ακριβο
http://www.ptm-sat.gr/product_info.p...roducts_id=134
απο την αλλη βρηκα και αυτο για δες το http://www.antennabooster.gr/

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/XAMPOS/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/XAMPOS/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]και για εξωτερικη κεραια κοιτα και αυτο http://aktinobolia.wordpress.com/prostasia/
αληθεια τι κινητο εχεις?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να σου δώσω μια ιδέα; Λοιπόν, η ιδέα είναι παρμένη από τους παθητικούς αναμεταδότες του ΟΤΕ, δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι η εξής: Πάρε δυο  κεραίες GSM (πχ μια κατευθυντική yagi και ένα pannel για διασπορά του σήματος) και ένωσέ τες με ένα καλής ποιότητας ομοαξονικό καλώδιο. Τοποθέτησε τη μία κεραία (yagi) εξωτερικά με κατεύθυνση την πλησιέστερη κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας και την άλλη (pannel) εσωτερικά στο υπόγειο, όχι πολύ μακριά από το κινητό σου. Λογικά, η εξωτερική κεραία θα φέρει σήμα στη εσωτερική και το κινητό θα έχει καλό σήμα σε όλο τον εσωτερικό χώρο. Χωρίς αναμεταδότες, τροφοδοσία και μεγάλο κόστος. Δοκίμασέ την και γράψε μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## lunatic

μμ καλη ιδέα. θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω!
ευχαριστω!

----------


## dalai

κανα σχεδιακι για κεραια κινητης (900/1800 ΜΗz) εχουμε? λετε να κανει και μια κεραια τηλεορασης ? ειναι σχετικα κοντα στη συχνοτητα....

----------


## chs

εγω υπιρετισα στο πολεμικο ναφτικο το μερος το οποιο κοιμομουν βρισκοταν 2 πατοματα κατω απο το καταστρομα
ενοητε πως δεν ειχα σημα το πλιο ηταν μεταλικο και χορις παραθηρα
με ενα καλοδιο ομως που ανεβασα μεχρι το καταστρομα (gr59) απεκτισα και σημα 
πολες φορες το τιλιγα γυρο στην καιρεα και αλλες το τοποθετουσα στην υποδιχη για την εξωτερικη καιρεα... :Tongue2:

----------


## lunatic

το δοκίμασα αυτό με το καλώδιο αλλά δν έχει αποτέλεσμα  :Sad: 
θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και το άλλο το κόλπο με τις κεραίες κάποια στιγμή που θα βρώ χρόνο πάντως για να δούμε...

----------


## anger

> το δοκίμασα αυτό με το καλώδιο αλλά δν έχει αποτέλεσμα 
> θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και το άλλο το κόλπο με τις κεραίες κάποια στιγμή που θα βρώ χρόνο πάντως για να δούμε...



Για να δουλέψει σωστα το ολο θεμα με τις κεραίες πιστεύω οτι χρειαζεσαι και ένα ενισχυτή απο 800-1900mhz κατάλληλο για GSM.οι οποίοι είναι και αρκετά ακριβοί!!
Μια οικονομικότερη λύση έιναι μήπως και κάνεις δουλεία με  κεραιες που βάζουν στα αυτοκίνητα και συνδέουν το καλώδιο στο κινητό!απλα εσύ θα επεκτείνεις το καλώδιο μέχρι το κινητό σου,για τυχόν απώλειες και άν θα δουλέψει δε γνωρίζω ούτε το έχω δοκιμάσει απλά μία σκέψη λέω! :Cool:  :Cool: 
κατι τέτοιο εννοώ:http://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod=...m&ID=52&p=4326

----------


## leosedf

Ναι και ο ενισχυτής πρέπει να είναι bidirectional και συμβατός με gsm κλπ. Το εμπορικό προιόν δεν το γλιτώνεις. Συνήθως η τιμή είναι εκεί στα 400-500 ίσως να έχει και στο ebay.

----------

